# total loss of libido



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

is it just me or does anyone else feels like they never want to have sex ever again when my ibs is giving me grief and i cant go i couldnt care if i never had it again an electric shock couldnt turn me on yet when ive had diarrhoea for about a week(when im ill) im the horniest ill ever be!!! is it just the bloatedness etc makes me feel like this /does the constipation suppress hormones or am i just weird lol my partner thinks i make it up sometimes as an excuse but i swear brad pitt couldnt get me into bed when im C


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I hear ya hun, it's impossible for me to feel attractive being so bloated constantly and having no energy and feeling like #### all the time--I'm single and everyone keeps asking me why I'm not dating, I can't concentrate on anything but getting myself out of bed and getting to work, dragging myself through the workday and getting home, I barely have the energy for anything else...


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

when Ive had a bad ibs day I am not in the mood either. I don't know if its physical or psychological... but I don't think youre alone on this one


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

I think it is probably both.... Not feeling very attractive when you are bloated and in addition to that, when my C is bad any touch to my stomach and often lower back can be painful and how fun is that...And then I am not even talking about the nights where I have a lot of air built up... I think from a "girl" perspective i have a tendency to hold it in although my husband tells me that is the most unhealthy thing, which I know....and that will really mess me up. So I try not to, but again, not too sexy







(What I try to do, is to take laxatives before the weekend so I will not have any C- but i have to time it well so my system is cleaned out by the afternoon, otherwise we have different problems..I recently heard that zelnorm (longterm) will effect your libido as well?!!! I have been on Zelnorm for about a year and hearing that freaked me out. Have any of your heard of that?


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

I forgot to mention, that I noticed that working out reguarly helps me as well. It helps me feel better about my body and making sure to include stomach exercises. I find that when i do this reguarly, when my ibs-c is bad my stomach wont' pertrude as much (of course doing it reguarly is the key)...


----------



## 17791 (Apr 14, 2006)

up till now I have been embarrased to write about my problem my third doctor just put me on zelnorm and its the second day the first day was great but now i HAVE A little discomfront and its getting worse. I have been having this problem for years at least 7 but only diag. the last year I have been in and out of doctors and even had a gyn say and tell my father(I was 14 and live with my father my mother passed away in a car accident)that I was having rough and mostly unprotected sex thank god my father trust me and didn't believe it. But I suffer from extreme dry skin and stretch marks now I am 21 and yes sexually active but now find it painful and being sexually lubricated is not happening this IBS is horrible and there are times the depression is intense and the pain is un-bearable


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that nbatre.. I just took a look at the Woman's Health Issues forum on this site and I would suggest (if you have not already) to check that out. You will find that you are not alone and hopefully some suggestions that might be helpful. Good Luck.SterreDerZee


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Been there, done that. My last husband was very frustrated that I was never in the mood. He couldn't understand that it wasn't just a mood thing. I was really uncomfortable and sex made it worse.I am glad that my older husband isn't interested anymore. It is one less thing to worry about. I know that it sounds terrible, but it isn't. I would rather have a backrub.


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

it feels so much better but sad at the same time to hear im not alone sorry to hear about the bad time youve had nbatre i must say even when i am really horny im very tight down below (more so when im badly c maybe its the anus putting pressure on the vagina)and quite often have very little natural lurication so i also find sex very sore and uncomfortable and end up feeling sore for the rest of the week even when i do use plenty of lubricationas for sore belly its terrible trying to do a days work or even get out of bed never mind jumping your other halfs bones lol and when my back is sore pardon the pun im like a sack of spuds(potatoes) i just lie there lol its hard to put much into your sex life when your feeling so yucky and my current partner(fiance) is only the second sexual partner ive felt comfortable showing my body too and even then asometimes when im really bloated i get embarrassed anbd feel self consciousi know pooh!! is like sex is a bit taboo and people feel it shouldnt be talked about that is what makes our problems that much more difficult to commuincate and for people to relate too


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by SterreDerZee:I think it is probably both.... Not feeling very attractive when you are bloated and in addition to that, when my C is bad any touch to my stomach and often lower back can be painful and how fun is that...And then I am not even talking about the nights where I have a lot of air built up... I think from a "girl" perspective i have a tendency to hold it in although my husband tells me that is the most unhealthy thing, which I know....and that will really mess me up. So I try not to, but again, not too sexy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noted i also find that if you do get things moving with lax etc just when your getting into the swing of things you got to jump off or risk ruining the sheets! been there on several occassions lol


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Halilujah, I am not alone!!! I would like to say Thank You So Much for sharing, it means to much to hear that I am not alone in so many of these problems, fears, pains, and internal termoil (both physically and pshychological)so Thanks!


----------



## 17791 (Apr 14, 2006)

You know it gets so depressing but sometimes I relize that this is a life time problem with its many ups and downs mostly downs I am only 21 and straight A college student who lives at home and dating my boyfriend for 5 years he has health problems too but only excema listen to me only excema seems minor compared to ibs-c. But are there any women that are syffering from severe stretch marks on there hips and belly from the bloating if so have you found any help today is my third day on zelnorm and only pooped once but feel the pressure constantly. You know they can replace arms, legs and give you a new heart even gave a lady a new face but can't cure IBS today is not a good day sorry.


> quote:Originally posted by geemel79:it feels so much better but sad at the same time to hear im not alone sorry to hear about the bad time youve had nbatre i must say even when i am really horny im very tight down below (more so when im badly c maybe its the anus putting pressure on the vagina)and quite often have very little natural lurication so i also find sex very sore and uncomfortable and end up feeling sore for the rest of the week even when i do use plenty of lubricationas for sore belly its terrible trying to do a days work or even get out of bed never mind jumping your other halfs bones lol and when my back is sore pardon the pun im like a sack of spuds(potatoes) i just lie there lol its hard to put much into your sex life when your feeling so yucky and my current partner(fiance) is only the second sexual partner ive felt comfortable showing my body too and even then asometimes when im really bloated i get embarrassed anbd feel self consciousi know pooh!! is like sex is a bit taboo and people feel it shouldnt be talked about that is what makes our problems that much more difficult to commuincate and for people to relate too


----------



## 17791 (Apr 14, 2006)

also forgot to mention the vaginal dryness thought I was the only one and yes I agree with you seems like it gets tighter and tighter and more painful when the bloating is there. Now that you mentioned the anus and pressure whenever I would take and enema I could never understand why that little tip would hurt and doctors would not believe me when they would put the fingers in my anus for a test why I would scream


> quote:Originally posted by geemel79:it feels so much better but sad at the same time to hear im not alone sorry to hear about the bad time youve had nbatre i must say even when i am really horny im very tight down below (more so when im badly c maybe its the anus putting pressure on the vagina)and quite often have very little natural lurication so i also find sex very sore and uncomfortable and end up feeling sore for the rest of the week even when i do use plenty of lubricationas for sore belly its terrible trying to do a days work or even get out of bed never mind jumping your other halfs bones lol and when my back is sore pardon the pun im like a sack of spuds(potatoes) i just lie there lol its hard to put much into your sex life when your feeling so yucky and my current partner(fiance) is only the second sexual partner ive felt comfortable showing my body too and even then asometimes when im really bloated i get embarrassed anbd feel self consciousi know pooh!! is like sex is a bit taboo and people feel it shouldnt be talked about that is what makes our problems that much more difficult to commuincate and for people to relate too


----------



## 17791 (Apr 14, 2006)

thank you for the advice but it seems like geemel79 and I have the same problems she is like my friend in my head


> quote:Originally posted by SterreDerZee:Sorry to hear that nbatre.. I just took a look at the Woman's Health Issues forum on this site and I would suggest (if you have not already) to check that out. You will find that you are not alone and hopefully some suggestions that might be helpful. Good Luck.SterreDerZee


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome nbatre


----------



## 17791 (Apr 14, 2006)

I admire your since of humor laughter is sometimes the best cure. Its a beautiful day here in new york finally maybe a little sun on the belly and a good book will take my mind away for a few hours. To all have a great day


> quote:Originally posted by joolie:Hello and welcome nbatre


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 19322 (Mar 30, 2006)

nbatre,Vaginal dryness does make intercourse very painful. Many women have learned this!! And the more it happens, the more difficult it gets. Try using a lubricant.


----------



## 17791 (Apr 14, 2006)

let me correct this when I said vaginal dryness I did not mean just in the vaginal area. Dry skin from head to toe inwhich lotions are no remedy. I too like most women use a lubricant during sex but the dryness is still there along with the sometimes unbearable tightness and anal pressure


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

well im now finding life a little easier and finally after so much stress and feeling horrible and months of nothingness i got a little stirring the other day end then the next then last night alot and had fantastic sex and then today i nearly wet my pants (with excitement pardon the pun) just cause my other half stroked my hand in the car and you know what else is great my ibs-c hasnt been giving me much trouble since i started using the home enemas ive had about 4 days c all in since i started using it im beginning to feel like a normal person for once in my life and my depression is also lifting with the improvements!!!


----------



## 17791 (Apr 14, 2006)

what are your home enemas share your secrets


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

i just do coffee every cpl of times mostly just warm water it seems to do the trick for me most of my problems are lower down in my colon and that clears that area and allows the top end to work better so it seems


----------



## 17791 (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't want to sound crazy but hey you never know if you do not ask and since I've taking zelnorm for a month with no relief I even went to the pharmacy and had them re-check that they gave me the right meds. What type of coffee do you use since I am not a coffee drinker decaf or regular please be specific as to type and ratio to water the worked with you hope I am not be a pest


----------

